# Molly and her bladder stone update!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly went to the vet this morning to get another x-ray done. The stone is still there but he said it looks smaller. He said either it's shrinking or that it could have moved and the picture of it is from a different angle. So now we have to keep her on Urinary SO by Royal Canin for another 2 weeks and then go for another x-ray. If it's still there and there is no change she will need the surgery. The cost for that is $1800 so I hope the food works!

So far this has costs us about 800 dollars. I can't wait til all this is over. She doesn't seem sick and she is done her antibiotics today.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow - Molly is an expensive young lady, but I'm sure her health is worth every single dollar!!
Fingers crossed the stone is Shri king and the food does that job - if she is no longer having illness or side effects, will it not be worth sticking to the food say every other month for a while and see how that goes before going down the op route?? X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Did he mention the possibility of a tens unit to break it up? I think that was what the machine was called that they used with humans? High frequency vibration or something, I have no idea what actually, can keep some people from needing surgery. Maybe Ruth or Nanci will know about this?

1800 dollars is a lot of money!  Of course Mollys health is worth it but ouch!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Wow - Molly is an expensive young lady, but I'm sure her health is worth every single dollar!!
> Fingers crossed the stone is Shri king and the food does that job - if she is no longer having illness or side effects, will it not be worth sticking to the food say every other month for a while and see how that goes before going down the op route?? X


Well she is on this food for the next 2 weeks and then he will x-ray again. I think he is trying to avoid us having to go the surgery route. I guess it's something in the way her body breaks down "regular" food that is causing the stones so she might have to be on some special diet even if she does get surgery.



fairlie said:


> Did he mention the possibility of a tens unit to break it up? I think that was what the machine was called that they used with humans? High frequency vibration or something, I have no idea what actually, can keep some people from needing surgery. Maybe Ruth or Nanci will know about this?
> 
> 1800 dollars is a lot of money!  Of course Mollys health is worth it but ouch!


Never heard of one of those machines and he never mentioned it. It is a lot of money but I want her to be back to normal. Having to take her out every 2-3 hours is starting to take it's toll At least at night she can hold it and doesn't pee in her crate.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Why don't you see if a canine Bowen Therapist can help. It would be cheaper than an op and much better for Molly.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Why don't you see if a canine Bowen Therapist can help. It would be cheaper than an op and much better for Molly.


I think this is the best idea.. I really believe these measures work. 

Glad to hear she is better in herself. 

Sorry about the cost Renee.. Just after Christmas too


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Found this Renee...

http://peterdobias.com/blogs/blog/1...s-and-urine-crystals-in-dogs-natural-approach


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I agree with Ruth, try the alternative therapy. It certainly can't hurt. 

I know of a woman scheduled for a leg amputation who as a last ditch effort went for Chinese medical massage. It got the circulaion going and her leg was saved!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Found this Renee...
> 
> http://peterdobias.com/blogs/blog/1...s-and-urine-crystals-in-dogs-natural-approach


Interesting article, worth knowing about x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I agree with Ruth, try the alternative therapy. It certainly can't hurt.
> 
> I know of a woman scheduled for a leg amputation who as a last ditch effort went for Chinese medical massage. It got the circulaion going and her leg was saved!


More and more, as I progress in my career, I am believing in alternative therapies. Don't get me wrong, medical treatment has it's place and we wouldn't be where we are without it but we underestimate the power of our own bodies. Alternative therapies reteach the body how to heal itself. Obviously this has limits. I think we are less and less in touch with our bodies these days and therefore don't realise the power we have to heal ourselves. I think natural therapies are amazing.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I completely agree. The body acts as a whole incredibly complex system. You can try to stomp out each fire as it comes, and sometimes you MUST! But better to find out who is lighting the fires in the first place!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It's true actually for every aspect of living.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> Why don't you see if a canine Bowen Therapist can help. It would be cheaper than an op and much better for Molly.


They do have Bowen Therapy for dogs here but I don't understand how it could help for a bladder stone?? I looked at the website and it seems like massage more for dogs that are in pain and paralyzed etc? Will give them a call on Monday and ask questions



RuthMill said:


> Found this Renee...
> 
> http://peterdobias.com/blogs/blog/1...s-and-urine-crystals-in-dogs-natural-approach


Thanks for the article Ruth! Very interesting!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Renee, I just hope that you get jolly Molly sorted out. She may be cute, but I'm sure she is a tough cookie and will pull through.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I totally agree with Ruth, certainly worth a phone call and questions. Wishing you the very best of luck for little Molly.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Renee, I put some links in the other thread about the ads. We got taking about Molly's crystals there.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear Molly still isn't better. Hope you manage to find a way without having the op. xx


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

I've only just seen your post (been away from ILMC for a title while) I do hope she gets better very very soon! Xx


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Molly went to the vet this morning to get another x-ray done. The stone is still there but he said it looks smaller. He said either it's shrinking or that it could have moved and the picture of it is from a different angle. So now we have to keep her on Urinary SO by Royal Canin for another 2 weeks and then go for another x-ray. If it's still there and there is no change she will need the surgery. The cost for that is $1800 so I hope the food works!
> 
> So far this has costs us about 800 dollars. I can't wait til all this is over. She doesn't seem sick and she is done her antibiotics today.


I hope the stone is actually smaller and that it continues to shrink until it dissolves completely. I'll keep my fingers crossed for Molly


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> They do have Bowen Therapy for dogs here but I don't understand how it could help for a bladder stone?? I looked at the website and it seems like massage more for dogs that are in pain and paralyzed etc? Will give them a call on Monday and ask questions
> 
> 
> Thanks for the article Ruth! Very interesting!


Bowen Therapy is not massage. It is hands on, but it's very gentle and it affects the body on a muscular, skeletal, organic (kidneys, liver, heart, stomach etc) and emotional level. The reason for this is the tissue known as fascia which is an integral part of every structure of the body. Bowen is also called a fascial release technique. Fascia is the largest organ of the body (yes it's larger than your skin). There is something about the delivery of a Bowen move that has dramatic and often unlooked for positive improvements in the body on many different levels. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Bowen Therapy is not massage. It is hands on, but it's very gentle and it affects the body on a muscular, skeletal, organic (kidneys, liver, heart, stomach etc) and emotional level. The reason for this is the tissue known as fascia which is an integral part of every structure of the body. Bowen is also called a fascial release technique. Fascia is the largest organ of the body (yes it's larger than your skin). There is something about the delivery of a Bowen move that has dramatic and often unlooked for positive improvements in the body on many different levels.
> 
> Hope this helps.


It helped for one of my friends twins who was uptight and they thought had reflux. He was a stressed out baby from birth, crying a lot. They weren't even sure if he had colic or reflux but they were putting his crying down to this. He was the bigger twin and the thought by the Bowen therapist was that he maybe didn't have a lot of space, then the trauma of birth left him very uncomfortable (fits in with what Marilyn is saying about the fascia). As soon as the therapy began he calmed right down. Like a different child. The result was immediate and he remained calm for days after. He had it for a few weeks and is great now.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I know when I use it on Max and Mandy they totally relax. I treated Mandy when the fireworks went off. It calmed her right down. I don't know if it could help Molly, I just believe its worth a try whilst waiting to see what happens, and I also believe it can only be a force for good as it will help the movement and flow of blood around her body and it has a fantastic effect on the lymphatic system, which should make her wee a lot more thereby helping to flush out her kidneys and the crystal! Also it's not a placebo as animals and children under 10 do not react to placebos and I have treated a lot of children, all of whom have responded beautifully.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Is Molly off to the vets again today?
I hope it's all good x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Is Molly off to the vets again today?
> I hope it's all good x


No next Saturday she goes for another x-ray


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Haven't been on for a while, sorry Molly hasn't had the all clear, lets hope you will have some positive news next week. What a worry. Kisses to Molly from Arlo and Savannah xxxxx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Amanda how did the reno go? Are everybodies lungs still functioning after the dust?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks Amanda! She doesn't seem sick at all we went for 2 - 30 minute romps in the snow today she met up with some friends and played and ran around all over the place. She has no more blood in her urine and has an appetite and is her usual self. I am hoping it's shrinking! She can go 4 hours now but take her every 3 hours just to make sure She is such a little joy. Yesterday this lady had a golden doodle which was off leash and it came up to Molly growling...I thought "oh oh" the lady said "oh i apologize if I would of seen you I would of put the leash on him he only growls cause he want to play" Molly was all happy as can be! She did crazy circles around him he seemed a little confused The lady said "she is so sweet and seems so happy is she a lot of work" I thought in my head "yes sometimes ha!" She said how can someone not be happy with a dog like that! It made me smile


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I think Molly was born to spread smiles It is impossible to look at a photo of her and not smile. She really is so cute, That is great she is feeling better in herself lets hope she can get rid of the dreaded crystal herself and not need an op. x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Amanda how did the reno go? Are everybodies lungs still functioning after the dust?


We are all under the weather, they finished on the inside today start outside next monday found an extra problem. It has been a Nightmare


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

arlo said:


> I think Molly was born to spread smiles It is impossible to look at a photo of her and not smile. She really is so cute, That is great she is feeling better in herself lets hope she can get rid of the dreaded crystal herself and not need an op. x


Thanks Amanda that is so sweet! I hope she won't need an operation. A friend said that if she is not in pain to avoid it as she has heard bad things about dogs that get this op Infections and bladder incontinence ugh! So hard she is only 1 so not a good thing!



arlo said:


> We are all under the weather, they finished on the inside today start outside next monday found an extra problem. It has been a Nightmare


Oh no are your babies sick?? I had no clue! I hope they are feeling better


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh no are your babies sick?? I had no clue! I hope they are feeling better[/QUOTE]

Us humans are suffering the worst but Arlo has a bacterial infection and conjunctivitus he just cant totally shake off its flaring up again on his belly, he has special shampoo and anti biotics and eye drops.

I think you are right not to rush into a surgical procedure, as, as Molly is not ill in herself at the moment what harm would she incur giving it more time? It is a question the vet needs to answer. But I am really hoping you will find it is dissolving itself next week


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gosh! Sorry you're all unwell! Best wishes!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Amanda feel better and I hope Arlo gets better real fast!


----------

